# Should DIGIT stop enrolling subscribers



## nksinghal (Jul 26, 2008)

DIGIT is repeatedly faltering in delivering the magazine to its subscribers month after month. Even the complaints of subscribers are not being attended to. I think its high time that DIGIT should stop enrolling subscribers and should issue refund to the existing ones. What you have to say.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

Dude, then what is digit suppose to do? Are you asking digit to shut down? If you dont like the magazine then don't buy it.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

not exactly.. but seriously.. they should look at the jewel covers of the DVD.. i mean they are pathetic.. not of any use..


----------



## hsr (Jul 26, 2008)

*Should DIGIT stop enrolling subscribers - They cant, coz they cant !*



hellknight said:


> not exactly.. but seriously.. they should look at the jewel covers of the DVD.. i mean they are pathetic.. not of any use..


+1 with you.... where are the good guys over digit? all mad or what? blood brimming covers... hey, we buy tech magazine no leonardo da-vinci mags 


nvidia said:


> Dude, then what is digit suppose to do? Are you asking digit to shut down? If you dont like the magazine then don't buy it.


----------



## pawihte (Jul 26, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Dude, then what is digit suppose to do?


They should take steps to deliver the magazine to their suscribers earlier, at least at the same time that it's available on newsstands. That's what they are supposed to do, and that's what subscribers have been screaming for years.

Don't be fooled by my low post count. I've been around for a long time, and I've been subscribing to Digit since long before they changed the name from CHIP. But I finally stopped renewing my subscription several months ago because I kept getting my copies long after it's sold on newsstands. Complaints did no good. And I know that they've been receiving numerous complaints from other subscribers too.



> Are you asking digit to shut down? If you dont like the magazine then don't buy it.


That's a stupid, childish way of looking at it. Anyone who sells a product to the public has an obligation to keep up certain standards of quality and service.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

> Anyone who sells a product to the public has an obligation to keep up certain standards of quality and service.


I agree. But its not like digit has lost all its standards. Its going down, but they'll improve i hope. In some ways digit is better than CHIP and PC WORLD.
And I dont subscribe to digit because of their late deliveries. I buy it from the news stand. And those who have already subscribed, i guess digit can't do anything about it. Even if they can, they wont listen to anyone. Next time, dont renew your subscription.


----------



## nksinghal (Aug 17, 2008)

All those subscribers who have missed out on deliveries of DIGIT are encouraged to list their experience here. I have already served the DIGIT a legal notice for not delivering JULY 2008 issue of DIGIT and I am fully prepared to sue them. But I would add here if DIGIT cannot take care of its subscribers it must stop enrolling them.


----------



## hsr (Aug 17, 2008)

looks like somebody is very upset .....
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10large.png


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 17, 2008)

I also get my Digit only after 10th of every month. Already mailed to digit, but no reply. And I must mention that I dont live in remove area, I am living in Delhi.


----------



## R2K (Aug 17, 2008)

^^

all other mags are going on same condition so no justification for complaining


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 18, 2008)

what the heck????


dude...have u blown it???? Digit is a magazine....a forum is a social service for us from them...where do u think they get the money to handle all this..please stop being a weirdo...if u want to stop then stop...digit doesnt need to STOP enrolling just it couldnt give it in time to u...the editor cant hand deliver...there could be logistics problem for ya....where do u live anyway??


----------



## hsr (Aug 18, 2008)

well you dont wanna mess with it coz the mag has lost it's charm.
for us pretty keralites, it's damn slow.... arrive at 20 or some....
really, mag sux.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

Did I mention Living Digital ? LOL . Read that mag someday .

Digit is waay better than those ugly-chicks-posing-besides-products mags . LD dosent review stuff, they play with words and just write the specs of the product and say that it performed good/bad . On the other hand, Digit has some calssy benchmarkers, reviewers and editors .


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

^^

did u read PC QUEST from the publisher of Living Digital...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^No.

BTW, isnt that publisher have a name. Its called CyberMedia if I'm not mistaken and they suck .

Digit and CHIP are best.

THe worst is SKOAR! in which they try to look cool but turn out to be some hopeless bunch of weird and retarted gorillas.

.


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

^^


Ya the publisher is  cybermedia (forgot to mention it)

The dumbos at that mags think that their mags are read by enterprise administrators and owners..... they got nothing for normal audience.... They are only interested in servers, routers and technology which a normal guy or a small/medium class company can never think of implementing...


----------



## thadeus (Sep 2, 2008)

I was once a subscriber to digit and would never be one again in my life.

I prefer to buy the magazine from the news stand - that is always faster and safer than the 'be at the mercy of THE merciless dispatch department' thing a.k.a. digit subscription.

On a more serious note, I think a publisher as big as this should really review the way they work. Resting on the banknotes that rain would only ensure them a drought. Hope that they are trying to improve, or at least want to.

I agree with nksinghal. He is damn right about saying digit should stop taking new subscriptions. Why keep adding up to a list of people that end up hating you?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^


----------



## thadeus (Sep 9, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> SEE, mr.thadeus joined digit in 2006 and only has 6 posts..... holy s!t !
> and he's complainin......
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png



With all due respect Mr.Hari, having only six posts does not make me any worse than you are, and does not deprive me of the right to complain because I paid the subscription with my own hard earned money and not with my dad's (like some of you do).

And do not think that having 152 posts grants you any right to smear at and make fun of people. Try to learn from the people who have way over 500/1000 posts and still do not let it get to their heads.

And let me remind you that quality matters, not quantity.

And I am beginning to wonder if all your 152 posts were meaningless and worthless as the above.

I normally do not waste my posts like this, but you owe it to yourself for provoking me.

You do not need to answer this post, because I would not bother to even read it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 9, 2008)

To the above poster. If you believe he provoked you why not just report it ? An eye for an eye concept is so 70's . 

Anyway personally I have stopped buying Digit due to the delay involved in getting the product at the right time to Kerala especially.


----------



## thadeus (Sep 9, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> To the above poster. If you believe he provoked you why not just report it ? An eye for an eye concept is so 70's .



Point taken. Though I do not believe reporting to someone is a 'man' thing.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 9, 2008)

> Point taken. Though I do not believe reporting to someone is a 'man' thing.


Lol , the most manly thing to do about it is to follow the rules. Anything beyond that is just an attempt to strengthen one's e-pride over the Internet. From years of experience I can tell you....it never works.


----------



## ico (Sep 9, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> SEE, mr.thadeus joined digit in 2006 and only has 6 posts..... holy s!t !
> and he's complainin......
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


Well, he has got full right to complain.....Is it necessary to be an active forum member to complain?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 12, 2008)

I think they should take a break and stop publishing mag for 6 months. 
You see they are so exhausted and workload is too high. That's why they are not able to update their site about contents of latest issues. And according to them , no technical news has been there after  Jul 11,2008(Bharti joins hands with AIFF to support football )


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Point to be noted...

Digit has to get a rest, and think(spend 2 months) on the site and mag and then release it again and capture out hearts(and minds) again


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know why does a new thread have to be started for this; we have existing ones already. If you don't want to be a subscriber don't be. If you don't like DIgit don't buy. Is that SO HARD? You've gotta be DAFT


----------



## hsr (Oct 12, 2008)

thadeus, i dont care about what you say, but still, i was somewhere wrong.
I dint tell you that you stole or smuggled the copy, just said that you had only less posts compared to your period. this shows you are not active.
Even kids like me are able to atleast look in some threads.
Dont cry like you are something here. I know that i am off limits tooo but what can i do?

and if you are prokoved by my words, mark it. It may come handy when handling Life and death situations.
As others said, you can report for ABUSE and kick me. But remember that i am not only the human in this forum, there are others too.
From the smile, if you get so """provoked""" its your mistake. As an adult, you don't need an advice from me, as a kid.
Next time be sure what you are about to say and this post has really taken me to some point.
It would be so great that you remind me of my old days at 3rd grade.

NO OFFENSE TO BE TAKEN.
With deep condemn Hari sankar r.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Woooo....straight and yes, very right u ar^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## nksinghal (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally my subscription has come to an end with the November 2008 issue. but I was surprised to receive the November 2008 issue on 31 October 2008. May be DIGIT is working on our complaints but I have decided not to renew the subscription since DIGIT does not provide facility of cancellation of subscription. Let them think over this aspect of subscription service.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^Your choice.

Digit wont be bankrupt if they have one less subscriber !


----------

